# Smoker Sale



## domerskee (Jul 28, 2017)

Anybody looking to add to the family .... tis' the season 

https://slickdeals.net/f/10408360-smoker-clearance-at-walmart-megathread-ymmv


----------



## jcbigler (Jul 28, 2017)

Domerskee said:


> Anybody looking to add to the family .... tis' the season
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/10408360-smoker-clearance-at-walmart-megathread-ymmv



Is anybody actually selling the OKJ Highland for $70?


----------



## domerskee (Jul 28, 2017)

Follow the brick seek link in the article and put your zip in. Best in my area is 159, which is still a bargain.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 28, 2017)

That's more like $300 isn't it?


----------



## jcbigler (Jul 29, 2017)

Domerskee said:


> Follow the brick seek link in the article and put your zip in. Best in my area is 159, which is still a bargain.


$268 everywhere around me. Not that great a deal.


----------



## challenger (Aug 5, 2017)

Points for the link! I picked a 40" Masterbuilt gas smoker for $104 out the door


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 24, 2017)

I just missed a okj Bandera for 90 bucks . Sold it the day before . Time to start lookin everyday for something I don't really need .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 24, 2017)

Someone just got 2 $344.00 pellet smoker grills for $89.00 each


----------



## meatman72 (Sep 4, 2017)

LOL at your post because isn't that how it is ? We really want something very much but most of the time we really can do with out it . When I couldn't make up my mind my buddies would say "You only live once" that would settle it . LOL. Hope you find that smoker you want . I can see why we need a better smoker it's important to have a good one just like Its important for women to have good make up , or bra's , or fingernail polish .


----------

